# New (old stock) TCR Advanced SL LTD



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

My LBS had acquired a new old stock (NOS) 2009 TCR Advanced SL LTD from Giant this summer. I already had a 2011 TCR Advanced SL 3, but really lusted after the Di2 and the ISP. 

Well...... I finally caved in and got it last week. Bought it without the Camillo brakes as I had a set of DA lying around, the Fizik K1 saddle and the Cosmic Carbone Ultimates. Put on my Fizik saddle and Zipp 101s from the SL3. 

I'll take some outdoor shots later today, but I love this thing!


----------



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

Whatcha gonna do with the TCR Advanced SL 3?


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

calaris said:


> Whatcha gonna do with the TCR Advanced SL 3?


Clean it up and sell it. I have put it back to stock, save for the carbon bar and stem.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Really, really nice bike Harold. :thumbsup:
Has Di2 lived up to your expectations?


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Really, really nice bike Harold. :thumbsup:
> Has Di2 lived up to your expectations?


Thanks. Yes, it is awesome! Shifts are perfect every time! It's also amazing how quickly and easily shifts in the chainrings are.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

NIce job, Harold!

Just wondering, are you finding much difference with the isp as opposed to your outgoing non-isp? Be interesting to hear your thoughts seeing as the framesets are otherwise identical.

Where's the battery housed as well? Gotta love those Di2 specific framesets. From here it looks really clean and tidy.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

roadrashxx said:


> Where's the battery housed as well? Gotta love those Di2 specific framesets. From here it looks really clean and tidy.


If it's the same as current ones it'll be on the non-drive side chainstay just behind the BB unless Harold has had a special seat tube modification done.


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

roadrashxx said:


> NIce job, Harold!
> 
> Just wondering, are you finding much difference with the isp as opposed to your outgoing non-isp? Be interesting to hear your thoughts seeing as the framesets are otherwise identical.
> 
> Where's the battery housed as well? Gotta love those Di2 specific framesets. From here it looks really clean and tidy.


As Sven mentioned, the battery is located on the underside of the non-drive side chain stay. You can barely notice it from the drive side, which is nice. 

The feel of the ISP is subtle, but it dampens some of the harshness from irregularities in the road, especially potholes. I like the feel of it and don't feel it takes away from the stiffness of the frame, it just makes it a little more comfortable.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the Di2 club! 

Now get those non-Giant water bottle cages off there.

I think the front valve stem is a little crooked...but it may be the picture.


----------

